# CubingUSA Great Lake Championships 2022



## cuberswoop (Aug 9, 2022)

CubingUSA Great Lakes Championship 2022 | World Cube Association


The World Cube Association governs competitions for mechanical puzzles that are operated by twisting groups of pieces, commonly known as 'twisty puzzles'. The most famous of these puzzles is the Rubik's Cube, invented by professor Rubik from Hungary. A selection of these puzzles are chosen as...




www.worldcubeassociation.org





Very excited about this comp coming up in Port Huron Michigan. Especially exciting for 4bld and 5bld and Stanley Chapel being there (WRs maybe?). Let me know if you'll be there!


----------



## Garf (Aug 9, 2022)

cuberswoop said:


> CubingUSA Great Lakes Championship 2022 | World Cube Association
> 
> 
> The World Cube Association governs competitions for mechanical puzzles that are operated by twisting groups of pieces, commonly known as 'twisty puzzles'. The most famous of these puzzles is the Rubik's Cube, invented by professor Rubik from Hungary. A selection of these puzzles are chosen as...
> ...


Lol you do 11 events whilst your sis does only 1.


----------



## cuberswoop (Aug 10, 2022)

Garf said:


> Lol you do 11 events whilst your sis does only 1.


How well do you think she would do 11 events with a broken arm?


----------



## Garf (Aug 10, 2022)

cuberswoop said:


> How well do you think she would do 11 events with a broken arm?


Oh yeah good point.


----------

